
Ask HN: Recommendation of books on Angular in large enterprise? - cryptozeus
We are moving to angular frontend from old java web applications. Can someone recommend good resources i.e books, videos, tutorials? Everything I see online is on very basic level. We are looking for how to architect the frontend in large enterprise.
======
amitchoudhary63
Angular.io

